# Sleeve biting



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

For the most part, our Nana (Just turned 1 years old) is a very friendly and lovable dog. One problem that we have been having is that she bites our clothing sleeves when we are sitting with her. Any other time but this, she would listen to commands such as sit, stay and etc, but biting sleeve...thats something we are trying to work on. I know some people must have various experiences like this with their dog, but are there any ways to correct her and teach her that this is not good behavior?

Thanks for any comments in advance!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would just have one of her stuffed toys handy to where you sit. When she starts to chew your sleeve I would give her a stern Leave It and give her the toy. When she takes it give her a Good Girl.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

say no and give a distraction as oakley's dad suggested


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh goodness, this is SO Lily's thing...she grabs your sleeve and pulls you down to the ground so you can pet her. It's still a work in progress dissuading her..."Uh-uh" or "Leave it" works if you can catch her right before she latches on, or we send her to her bed right before she grabs and then praise the heck out of her for doing that ("on your bed" is one of her best commands, hence we chose that one). Both of these are starting to work...but as I said, for us it's a work in progress...


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I would just have one of her stuffed toys handy to where you sit. When she starts to chew your sleeve I would give her a stern Leave It and give her the toy. When she takes it give her a Good Girl.


Sorry, I forgot to mention. We have already tried this. Sometimes the toy looks appealing but most of the time, the sleeve seems better for her. 

As well, we thought correcting her with a leash was a good idea followed by the toy, but even before that happens, she has the leash in her mouth.. so we cant correct.

And correctly her verbally, we have just started to do that recently more seriously. Its hard to tell if it helps or not right now

I dont know whether the majority of goldens are like this (our previous one sure wasnt) but ours absolutely LOVES to have something in her mouth most of the time.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

spray some bitter apple on your sleaves after a few times of that she will be reluctant to chew on sleeves


----------

